# Nina Bott: So denkt sie über ein GZSZ-Comeback



## Mandalorianer (22 Apr. 2011)

*Wird sie wieder zu Cora Hinze?
Nina Bott: So denkt sie über ein GZSZ-Comeback​*

Nina Bott (33) konnte sich auch nach ihrem Serienausstieg bei GZSZ nicht über mangelnde Rollenangebote beschweren. Sie spielte in einigen TV-Produktionen mit und durfte sich bei Let's Dance und "Stars auf Eis" versuchen. Doch so ganz ohne eine Serienhauptrolle kam sie dann doch nicht aus. Bis 2010 war sie deshalb auch zwei Jahre lang als Céline Laffort bei Alles was zählt zu sehen und übernimmt nun die Rolle der Julia Mendes in Verbotene Liebe. Für die ARD-Soap steht sie nun auf Mallorca vor der Kamera und pendelt dafür ständig zwischen Deutschland und der Insel hin und her, schließlich darf auch ihre Familie nicht zu kurz kommen.

Für Nina stand trotz der vielen Pendelei schnell fest, dass sie die Rolle unbedingt übernehmen möchte. Sie sprach mit ihrer Familie darüber und sagte zu, denn neue Aufgaben reizen sie mehr, als alte Rollen. Heißt das etwa auch, dass sie eine Rückkehr zu Alles was zählt oder gar zu GZSZ konsequent ausschließt? „Keine Ahnung, da habe ich nie drüber nachgedacht. Als ich damals aufgehört habe, hab ich gedacht, das ist mit Kind alles gar nicht so möglich und hab das wirklich auch sehr bedauert, aber irgendwie geht es. Natürlich ist für mich etwas Neues immer spannender, als etwas was ich schon mal gemacht habe. Es ist einfach für mich als Schauspieler die größere Herausforderung, als wieder zurück als Cora Hinze zu gehen. Das kann ich mir eher nicht so vorstellen, aber man weiß es nie. Theoretisch ist das alles möglich“, erklärte sie, obwohl sie nicht parallel zu Verbotene Liebe in einer andere Soap auftreten möchte. „Ich glaub da verwirrt man dann auch irgendwann die Zuschauer“, meinte sie.

Die GZSZ-Zeit war für Nina in jedem Fall sehr prägend und gefiel ihr extrem gut. Mit einigen ihrer alten Kollegen hat sie sogar noch guten Kontakt, wie sie im Interview berichtete: Susan Sideropoulos (30) sieht sie noch sehr häufig „und Rhea Harder, die wohnt gleich bei mir um die Ecke, unsere Söhne waren hier auch zusammen im Kindergarten und da habe ich noch viel Kontakt. Und Daniel Fehlow, Raphael Vogt. Also wir hängen noch sehr an unserer damaligen gemeinsamen Zeit“, sagte sie und fügte etwas an, was alle GZSZ-Fans ein wenig hoffen lassen wird: „Wenn die alle auch wiederkommen, dann mach ich das!“

Nur leider wird es dazu wohl nie kommen, dann wie Raphael Vogt (35) schon verriet, hatte er sich damals den Serien-Tod gewünscht und möchte nie mehr in die Serie zurückkommen. 

*
Gruss Gollum*


----------

